# GCC Expert 24 LX - How to clear



## CycleVinyl (Aug 12, 2011)

Hi, 
I received my expert 24 lx and had trouble getting it to cut anything. Installed the driver and got the message "expert 24 installed and ready to use". I wasn't sure if there was a problem on the computer communicating with the cutter but the point is that nothing happened. Gave up two nights in a row and when I turned it on today it quickly started cutting the job but repeating it about 8 times and I don't know how to clear the memory.

p.s. I can't recall changing anything that made it start cutting today, just turned on the computer and cutter.
Also, I tried calling Stahls and GCC yesterday and today and they are both either too busy or unavailable to answer during working hours.

Thanks for any advice,
Edgar


----------



## Blue92 (Oct 8, 2010)

Same cutter here and never had an issue. Just turning off the cutter (when a job goes bad) has always cleared the cutter memory.

Any chance you tried to cut the job multiple times and the job is/was somehow sitting in a print queue on the PC waiting to process?


----------



## CycleVinyl (Aug 12, 2011)

Blue92 said:


> Same cutter here and never had an issue. Just turning off the cutter (when a job goes bad) has always cleared the cutter memory.
> 
> Any chance you tried to cut the job multiple times and the job is/was somehow sitting in a print queue on the PC waiting to process?



I did send the job a few times (4 times if I remember right) trying to see if it would do anything. Did not choose to do more copies in any attempt. 

For sure my inexperience has something to do with some of this but I thought clearing it would be a matter of doing what you said, just turning it off. I restarted the computer, turned the cutter off, even disconnected the power. I went to "devices and printers" > "see whats printing" and didn't see anything in the cue.

Now I removed the blade holder in an attempt to let it run without wasting more vinyl. It kept "cutting" for about 20 sec, then stopped with an error: Error light blinking, On/Off line and Data clear lights solid. The error key says "HPGL/2 Command error". Anyone know what this means?

Thanks!


----------



## CycleVinyl (Aug 12, 2011)

Ok I found in the manual "check the commands applied to your cutting plotter in the HP-GL/2 or HPGL commands". Still does not explain it to my Not-a-computer-genius mind.


----------



## Nick Horvath (Feb 26, 2010)

CycleVinyl said:


> Hi,
> I received my expert 24 lx and had trouble getting it to cut anything. Installed the driver and got the message "expert 24 installed and ready to use". I wasn't sure if there was a problem on the computer communicating with the cutter but the point is that nothing happened. Gave up two nights in a row and when I turned it on today it quickly started cutting the job but repeating it about 8 times and I don't know how to clear the memory.
> 
> p.s. I can't recall changing anything that made it start cutting today, just turned on the computer and cutter.
> ...


Hello Edgar,

What version of Windows do you run?

If you look under Printers and Faxes (or Devices and Printers) do you see it listed in there and not under Un-specified?

Best advice is to uninstall and re-install the driver.

How are you sending to the cutter? Are you using Greatcut?

Best Regards,

Nick


----------

